# Free Tickets: 25th Annual CCA Broward Chapter Banquet and Auction



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a "couples" ticket for the 2014 CCA Broward Chapter banquet. The event will be held on Thursday 5/15 at the IGFA starting at 6:00 p.m. with a 2 hour open bar and dinner. Eric Estrada is the guest artist and there will be a lot of great silent- and live auction items available. This is a terrific organization and a fun event. Please send me a PM if you would like to go.


----------

